
JavaScript – The monkeys in 2013 - quenlinlom
https://blog.mozilla.org/javascript/2014/01/23/the-monkeys-in-2013/
======
ii
We really need a monkey version of nodejs and node-webkit. Mozilla's engine
looks more solid for universal use, there are more interesting features and
experimentation. The only problem is that it's harder to embed in another
software, but it looks that it is changing and I really hope it will change.

~~~
camus2
> Mozilla's engine looks more solid for universal use > The only problem is
> that it's harder to embed in another software

Well , you cant have it both ways. There was spideymonkey-node a few years ago
, but Mozilla doesnt seem interested in maintaining that. In fact there are
quite a few mozilla abandonned projects,(XULRunner...) that could have
competed with node-webkit.

~~~
BrendanEich
You are thinking of SpiderNode, and/or NodeMonkey. Other than the principals
leaving Mozilla for Facebook, this work was superseded by Tim Caswell's
Luvmonkey:

[https://github.com/creationix/luvmonkey](https://github.com/creationix/luvmonkey)

Turns out Node is really well factored, so emulating the V8 API on top of
SpiderMonkey, especially back in 2011 as the Spider-Node-Monkey project tried,
is harder. It's the "long way 'round".

Binding libuv to any engine that implements ES5+ is easier and gives Node
interop.

As for XULRunner, sorry -- no leverage. If you see some, make it a business
and show us up.

~~~
oscargrouch
>Turns out Node is really well factored, so emulating the V8 API on top of
SpiderMonkey, especially back in 2011 as the Spider-Node-Monkey project tried,
is harder. It's the "long way 'round".

Also: (i know i will get downvoted for saying that) but nodejs code is poorly
written[0].. leaking v8 internals all over the place.. so to plug another js
engine backend into it would be a very good exercise in tour-de-force

[0] - In a enginnering perspective, not pragmatic : cause nodejs does whats
supposed to pretty well :)

------
ZeroGravitas
Those graphs should really start at 0, the improvements (as good as they are)
are needlessly exaggerated.

~~~
saosebastiao
I agree, but it is rarely the fault of the person presenting them.
Unfortunately most "easy to use" graphing technologies (with Excel being the
worst offender) take the most deceptive graphing techniques and make them
defaults.

~~~
brandonbloom
> most deceptive graphing techniques

They are deceptive because they exaggerate features of the data in order to
improve perception of configuration changes. If every graph started at zero,
many datasets would look like flat lines... not a great user experience when
graphing.

------
pjmlp
Insteresting to see the VM to go into the meta-circular direction with code
being written directly in JavaScript.

------
badman_ting
Kudos. And I wish you all would reconsider your nomenclature.

------
leephillips
Dang, I thought my favorite band was getting back together.

~~~
sirduncan
I knew I couldn't have been the only one who thought that after reading the
title.

